# Zeit-Synchronisation

## alex00

Wolle bei euch mal nachfragen welches Programm ihr für die Synchronisation des Systemzeit verwendet. HAbe folgende Seite gefunden:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Time_synchronisation

Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden. Wer hat gute Erfahrungen mit welchem Programm?

Danke...

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenns nen Client ist der oft bootet ntp-client

Wenns nen Server ist ntpd.

Sebastian

----------

## sprittwicht

Beides.  :Smile: 

Werden beide mit net-misc/ntp installiert: /etc/init.d/ntp-client wird einmal bei jedem Bootvorgang ausgeführt und gleicht größere Zeitverschiebungen sprunghaft aus, /etc/init.d/ntpd läuft permanent im Hintergrund und überwacht die Systemzeit, um kleinste Abweichungen sofort zu korrigieren und größere Zeitsprünge im laufenden Betrieb zu vermeiden.

Die Programme auf der Wikiseite kenne ich nicht.

----------

## alex00

Ok danke.

----------

## mv

openrdate ist ähnlich wie ntp-client, aber viel schlanker und nicht offiziell als obsolet deklariert.

----------

